# Do you eat the "shell" of a pumpkin seed or not?



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I've eaten the shell but, prefer just the seed. Since the shell is edible.. I'd try it both ways and see which you like best. Sunflower seeds and peanuts in the shell come seasoned too but, even though we use our teeth to open them up.. I don't know anyone who "eats" those shells. The seasoning just adds a little flavor when you open them up with your mouth. Also, when you soak the pumpkin seed in a brine and then season them... the flavor does sneak through to the seed a little. Either way.. it's fun to roast them especially since it's a seasonal thing like pumpkin pie spiced coffee. Plus, you're house smells sooo good while they're roasting


----------



## mjvine (Sep 21, 2012)

We always eat the whole pumpkin seed , shell and all. The shell isn't hard like the shell of a sunflower seed (which I definitely would NOT eat). And the salty seasoning makes them taste great!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've only eaten pumpkin seeds with the shell on because I could never figure out how to get the shell off with my hands after roasting and I'm a lady who doesn't spit shells!


----------

